# Any Switzerland / Austrian Travel Tips welcomed



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Almost def decided to have White Xmas in Switzerland / Austria this year.

Im preparing things and researching like crazy. i have found out where to get LPG from, need to buy new front tyres and snow chains.

Is there any info anyone can give on good sites, parking places etc, any general travel tips etc ?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dave,

Theres one swiss site I entered in the database, 'camping grund' thats open all year (link to their website as well). Doesn't look like any of the others in there are suitable for you.

Theres a few austrian and swiss aires on http://campingcar.free.fr/index1.htm

Quite a few all year sites in caravan europe vol2. If you haven't got this, let me know the region and i could relay info to you.

You probably know about a vignette for motorways in switzerland but if you're thinking of austria will your van come under the new 'go-box' category thats been much aired in the press recently, could be a hassle?

Have you thought of bavaria, a bit more m/home friendly maybe?

pete.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dave,

with buying new front tyres I hope you do not mean that you want to fit winter tyres only on the front wheels. 8O

If you fit winter tyres, and this is highly recommended in Austria, Switzerland and even Southern Germany, then you have to fit them on all wheels. BTW some mountain roads are only allowed with winter tyres if there is snow. Snow chains are always a good idea and also sometimes mandatory.

As your van is most probably above the 3.5 tons max. allowed weight limit you have to pay the "Schwerverkehrsabgabe" (heavy vehicle tax) for all roads in Switzerland and to use the "GO-Box" on motorways in Austria.

Basic rules for overnight parking are:

In Austria it is normally possible unless explicitly forbidden. Exception is the province of Tyrol where it is absolutely forbidden except where explicitly allowed. "Stellplatz" sites in Austria can be found on this web page: http://www.camper-55plus.info/Stellplatze/stellplatze.html 
Unfortunately only in German, but click on "Stellplätze in Österreich" and at least the maps should be understandable.

In Switzerland the situation varies from province ("Kanton") to province. The web page http://home.arcor.de/peter-bartsch/ubernachten_im_kanton___.html provides detailed information, unfortunately again only in German and French. But the general content is that in most areas it is no problem if you stay for only one night and keep a low profile.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

thanks Boff and peejay for the very good info, hadn't thought of Bavaria 

I was just going to replace the existing worn front tyres with new replacements Boff, didnt realise they did winter tyres, whats the cost difference ? can they be used as normal tyres as well ?

Prob is my other 4 tyres are fine, and dont have the space to store 4 of them whilst i fit a set of 6 winter tyres 

How do the authorities know you have winter tyres fitted ? as you say that some winter roads are only allowed to be driven on if have winter tyres ?

what sort of costs would i incur using a Go Box as i am def way over the 3.5 ton limit (5.5Ton)


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Dave wrote

"what sort of costs would i incur using a Go Box as i am def way over the 3.5 ton limit (5.5Ton)"

Dave

Details and tariff information can be found on www.go-maut.at This
website also offers an online toll calculator.

Additionally, you will need a weigh bridge certificate with your vehicle
registration documents.

If you do decide to visit Switzerland don't forget your GB sticker. I've met a couple of people who have been stopped and fined for just having the Euro GB number plate.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

thx again Don,

hmm a weighbridge certificate, now that will be a good one, Where can i obtain one of those in France ?


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

*austria*

Dave, the weighbridge certificate isn't going to show your max gross weight, only the weight on the bridge (which hopefully isn't oner the MGW!) See this month's MMM (difficult for you maybe, wherever you are!)
See also my posts re the austrian system from back in July / august (?)when I was researching the trip across to Croatia. You have to buy the card for €5, and charge it up with at least €45, and you can't pay by credit card (unless it's an austrian card). I didn't bother in the end & went through Switz instead, but if you're touring, or going to Ski resorts in Austria then obviously there's no choice, apart from using the minor roads only.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Mike wrote

"Dave, the weighbridge certificate isn't going to show your max gross weight, only the weight on the bridge (which hopefully isn't oner the MGW!) See this month's MMM (difficult for you maybe, wherever you are!)"










Dave,

I've scanned the MMM report I don't know whether you can do anything with it.

Don

I try the rest later


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Dave,

This is the rest of the article.

I hope you can make sense of it.

Don


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dave!



nukeadmin said:


> I was just going to replace the existing worn front tyres with new replacements Boff, didnt realise they did winter tyres, whats the cost difference ? can they be used as normal tyres as well ?
> 
> Prob is my other 4 tyres are fine, and dont have the space to store 4 of them whilst i fit a set of 6 winter tyres
> 
> How do the authorities know you have winter tyres fitted ? as you say that some winter roads are only allowed to be driven on if have winter tyres ?


Have checked this meanwhile and found that I was not exactly right: It is "winter equipment" that is sometimes required. So if you have ordinary (summer) tyres *and* snow chains you are perfectly OK. Only the Scandinavian states _legally require_ winter tyres in winter.

I also forgot that you gulf-stream spoiled Englishmen ( :wink: :wink: :lol: ) are normally not aware of the existence of special winter tyres. :wink: Well, real winter tyres can easily be recognized by the snow-flake symbol printed on them. They are optimized for temperatures below +8 degs centigrade and slippery roads. _But they only make sense if you fit them on all wheels._ They may be used in Summer as well, but then they show higher wear. As an alternative there are so-called all-season tyres available which are kind of a compromise but wear the snow-flake symbol making them legally to winter tyres. But in motorhome sizes they are difficult to get. Anyway, also with them you should have all wheels fitted.

So if you just have to replace the front tyres then you should get the same as before (which are most probably Michelin XC Camping, a typical summer tyre optimized for motorhome use) *and* good snow chains.



nukeadmin said:


> what sort of costs would i incur using a Go Box as i am def way over the 3.5 ton limit (5.5Ton)


Regarding the costs the web page Ephesus mentioned should provide all needed information. Nevertheless, it is not the actual weight of your van that counts but only the allowed Maximum Gross Weight which can be found on your car papers and is also plated somewhere in the engine compartment. So forget about weighbridge certificates. Anyway there are only two items that count:

1. Is your MGW above 3.5 tons? Yes, it is.
2. How many axles? In your case 3, that makes your van a category 3 vehicle, so you pay .218 €/km incl. VAT.

Maybe you should consider avoiding motorways in Austria...

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 91568 (May 1, 2005)

Swiss trip here:

http://www.10000things.org.uk/Moon.htm#Swiss border


----------

